# My Halloween Site/Blog



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

mike, seems to be coming along pretty well.


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

Enjoyed looking at your site and loved the singing ghoul group! What an original and cool idea.


----------

